# Brittany Report



## mossypossy (Apr 11, 2018)

Huelgoat empty
Fougeres rammed.
End of report.


----------



## alcam (Apr 11, 2018)

mossypossy said:


> Huelgoat empty
> Fougeres rammed.
> End of report.


 Any sign of the lesser spotted ********* ?


----------



## peter palance (Apr 12, 2018)

*yes*



alcam said:


> Any sign of the lesser spotted ********* ?



one every minit or words to that effict,pj


----------



## mossypossy (Apr 13, 2018)

*Still only April*

After two weeks in Loire/Brittany/Normandy I have to say that it is all a bit random with busyness.

Both great medieval towns, Dinan empty, Fougeres filled to the rafters.

Expected Camaret sur Mer to be busy.....nah.

Picture postcard Saint-Céneri-le-Gérei......completely empty.

Chouzé-sur-Loire, expected to be quiet but pretty much full.

Mostly French motorhomers (90%), Brits and Belgians making up the rest.

Boy racers in Saint-Thégonnec which I assumed would be saintly quiet.

Montreuil sur Mer, standing room only from about now on.

Best of the bunch was Huelgoat. Lovely blissful spot despite being close to the road. Zero traffic after 10pm.


----------



## Herman (Apr 13, 2018)

Huelgoat, Is that the one at the pointy end of the lake or side of the lake.

Whats the forecast for August, because that is where were are planning to go.


----------



## mossypossy (Apr 13, 2018)

Pointy end of lake.

You cannot sleep in the car park at the side of the lake.


----------



## Snapster (Apr 13, 2018)

Have you been to Rochefort-en-Terre?  Usually busy in the aire, but a lovely old town with lots of good restaurants.


----------

